# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  Enumeration not exists!

## haytam

السلام عليكم  عندي مشكل في فلاش هاتف سامسونع S5233W  ;على التورنادو  ufs3..حيث عنذما اظغط على ايقونة "انفو موبيل" تظهر لي نافدة مكتوب عليها  :                              ENUMERATION NOT EXISTS!                                                                          ..المرجو معاينة الصورة

----------


## bodr41

اخي حمل تعريف الجهاز 
Samsung Qualcomm Usb Driver
من هدا المسار 
وادخل الجهاز في وضع Download
Vol- , Cam , and Power On 
والنتيجة ناجحة

----------


## djalel_mas

الف شكر شرح ممتاز

----------


## gsm3080

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر

----------

